

Building easy-deploy test servers - EAMiller
http://ethanmiller.name/notes/test_server_puzzle/

======
simeonf
I've used this as I work with Ethan and it's really slick!

I've generally found puppet to be overkill for my deployment needs (I prefer
fabric) but the level of scripted deployment I'm enjoying is making me
reconsider...

